# Difference between offset and zero offset seatpost



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

I tried googling but couldn't find an answer: what's the difference between an offset and a zero offset seatpost? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Usually about 25mm.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The terms offset and setback are somewhat interchangeable, but the offset can be achieved a couple different ways, and some seatposts use an offset (or bend) in the post itself and some use an offset clamp design.

So, you can have a straight post with a zero offset clamp, a straight post with an offset clamp, or a setback post (also known as a 'layback' post) with a zero offset clamp. I can't think of any examples of a setback post with an offset clamp.

You can achieve the same effect with either a setabck post or an offset clamp. The Thomson layback post yeilds a 16mm offset, and there are many different offset clamp designs that yield about the same net offset or even more up to 35mm of offset. 

1) straight post with a zero offset clamp design

2) straight post with an offset clamp design

3) setback (layback) post with a zero offset clamp design


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

Thanks jeffj! That clears it up for me.


----------

